# Saw Division play live last night...



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2007)

They administered the METAL!  Mike and Dave are both absolutely killer guitarists and put on a fantastic show! The whole band is great IMHO. It's nice to see local talent come together so well. I will definitely be catching as many Division shows as I possibly can from this day foward. Congratulations guys, you have a new fanboy!  I brought my camera and snapped a few shots from the show so I will post a full picstory later on. One thing I must say, Noodles brings the headbanging like no other! It was SO hard trying to get shots of him due to either the big fat guy in front of me that looked like Chunk trying to do the truffle shuffle or the fact that every time I had a great shot lined up he would start headbanging like a maniac. Plus, it was easier to get shots of Mike as he's like 6'3" or something like that so you can see him above the crowd no matter what!  Dave on the other hand, once headbanging in full force, is barely visible except the shine off the top of his head!  All in all the show had great music and the performance flat-out rocked! I would highly suggest anyone who can catch one of their shows does so, Division is awesome! Great band and good people.  Pics coming tonight when I can upload them, I was tired last night and had to be up early for work this morning.  

Btw, your drummer was very cool too (I'm sorry, I can't recall his name offhand as I only got to talk with him for a few minutes... even though he thought I was the kid from Fredericksberg   ) which is a rare find!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw, your drummer was very cool too (I'm sorry, I can't recall his name offhand as I only got to talk with him for a few minutes... even though he thought I was the kid from Fredericksberg   ) which is a rare find!



 who? me!? 

Alas, I didn't make it this time, I ended up at a friends graduation party and didn't get home until 6 or 7 am Sunday morning, and didn't wake up until 6 pm. 

But! There will be more shows. A lot....just check out the Jaxx calendar....sheesh....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2007)

Division are very cool. I hope they do some UK dates after then new albums done (hint, hint :wub). The drummer is James, aka Oogadee Boogadee


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah I think that's how he introduced himself, funny enough!  That's why I couldn't remember his name. James was great too!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 11, 2007)

Highgain - it was nice to meet you too!

I knew there was a guy on here from F'Burg... (turns out it's Zepp  ), but i thought there was a new transplant to the land down south. I didn't realize it was Fairfax.

Anyway, after not gigging since our Zero Hour show back in October, last night was a _much_ needed release. I kept telling myself over and over again in each song to "relax, dont blow the load (but if you do, aim for _her_)"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Highgain - it was nice to meet you too!
> 
> I knew there was a guy on here from F'Burg... (turns out it's Zepp  ), but i thought there was a new transplant to the land down south. I didn't realize it was Fairfax.
> 
> Anyway, after not gigging since our Zero Hour show back in October, last night was a _much_ needed release. I kept telling myself over and over again in each song to "relax, dont blow the load (but if you do, aim for _her_)"



drummers....always blowing their loads on the first two songs, and then killing themselves to finish the set,


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah you did a great job as well James! I liked your singer and bassist as well, although I didn't have a chance to really talk to either of them much. As I said before, the whole band was excellent, highly recommend checking them out. Now I just need to get myself a copy of your cd....


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for coming out, Matt - I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. I know we had a good time, despite the brevity of the set...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Thanks for coming out, Matt - I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. I know we had a good time, despite the brevity of the set...



Yeah definitely would have liked to see a longer set from you guys, hopefully next time!


----------



## Krunch (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be at the Aug 17 show. I'm pretty excited about it.

You'll get to mistake me for Zepp88 too.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Krunch said:


> I'll be at the Aug 17 show. I'm pretty excited about it.
> 
> You'll get to mistake me for Zepp88 too.





I am F'burg! heh...yeah.....

looks like I'm going to the August 17th show


----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome. I hope you guys come out to the Boston area soon. I love the cd and I would love to see you guys live. Looks like you had a great time, Matt.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm hopiong to make Aug 17th, too - I've gotten SERIOUSLY into Kamelot of late, and the chance to hang with you fuckers for a few drinks before and after the show, and then seeing a couple friends of mine tear it up on stage opening for another band that kicks ass is just too tempting.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'm hopiong to make Aug 17th, too - I've gotten SERIOUSLY into Kamelot of late, and the chance to hang with you fuckers for a few drinks before and after the show, and then seeing a couple friends of mine tear it up on stage opening for another band that kicks ass is just too tempting.



I hope you make it! It will definetly be some SS.org fun.


----------



## noodles (Jun 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'm hopiong to make Aug 17th, too - I've gotten SERIOUSLY into Kamelot of late, and the chance to hang with you fuckers for a few drinks before and after the show, and then seeing a couple friends of mine tear it up on stage opening for another band that kicks ass is just too tempting.



If you'll be around for the weekend, I think we'll have to have a little summit at my house.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 11, 2007)

Last night was the best show I've seen Division play.... though I've only seen them three times.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd be stupid to go down for just one night, Dave.  I'll travel with my UV if I can, if nothing else just so I can get to watch you two playing an Ibanez.


----------



## noodles (Jun 11, 2007)

I am so incredibly uncomfortable with a Strat shape live. The upper horn shifts the whole guitar in a way that just puts a lot of pressure on my left elbow. I actually play V's for a reason.

If you can get Mike to play something other than his Soloist, I will eat your pink polo.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

I will bring the pink polo, a bottle of barbecue sauce (for flavor, because I'm that nice), and a bottle of bourbon or scotch, to induce him into playing the UV.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> If you can get Mike to play something other than his Soloist, I will eat your pink polo.



Oh, I'll play it. Just not for long.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

That all depends on whether or not you can pry your soloist out of my hands, dude. I'm seriously curious to give that thing a run, if it plays as good as it looks I'll be hooked.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh it does! I didn't get to run it through an amp but I gave her a good twice-over and felt the neck and action... slick. I heard it in person last night... holy crap! SO METAL!  So sweet. Dave's KXK (already heard it before) sounded killer as usual.  It would be great to meet you and hear some of your playing in person Drew, I hope you can make it down bro!  LOL love the "polo eating" tag!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2007)

Muahaha I just ran through the pictures from last night... holy shit some of them are HILARIOUS.... I think I might have to put together a joke picstory for this gig... oh yes... there will be blood....


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 12, 2007)

I told Dave to watch out for that cymbal stand...

_Pic courtesy Dr. Crankenstein_


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I told Dave to watch out for that cymbal stand...
> 
> _Pic courtesy Dr. Crankenstein_





He in danger of getting crushed by it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I told Dave to watch out for that cymbal stand...
> 
> _Pic courtesy Dr. Crankenstein_




LOL!  Just wait until I post mine.... I was dead tired after work yesterday (I was moving PCs and monitors for like 5 hours straight... no break... weaksauce.   ) so I didn't get them uploaded but I'll shoot for tonight!


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2007)

Hearing me play in person ain't all it's cracked up to be, bro - when I'm recording, it meands I can do a bunch of takes until I get one that doesn't sound like shit.


----------



## noodles (Jun 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I told Dave to watch out for that cymbal stand...








Evil bassist cackles maniacally as his plan comes to fruition.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Evil bassist cackles maniacally as his plan comes to fruition.



That dude looks tiny.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

anticrombie  awesome where did he get that


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2007)

More pics!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be at the Kamelot show, also. In fact, I need to buy a ticket from you, Mike. Just gotta remember when I'm at the home PC...


----------

